# hs fb in nodak



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

kinda my area so i thought i would bring it up. we(oakes) got bumped up to 11 man this yr and so far so good(3-0) but we have some tough games coming up. anyone else been out to any games this yr>>>


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

interesting to see Wahp and Shanley in 2A.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I am looking forward to watching the Oakes Tornados in a couple of weeks.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

So will you be back to playing the Loboes this year? Thats my old stomping ground.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Went to Kindred and watched Shanley play Kindred on Friday.Interesting game.It wasn't as close as the score.Shanley had a big lead and played the JV kids almost the whole second half.Kindred made it closer by playing their starters.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

sorry i didn't look at this thread for awhile. yes we play lamoure this yr. last game of the yr. great to renew an old rivalry.


----------

